# Attack of the computer mouse



## graudeejs (Jul 2, 2011)

http://www.h-online.com/security/news/item/Attack-of-the-computer-mouse-1270018.html

Interesting article.
Now we will need to build or own USB devices x(
Can't trust anything these days.


----------



## sossego (Jul 2, 2011)

How many of those systems are Windows based?


----------



## fonz (Jul 2, 2011)

sossego said:
			
		

> How many of those systems are Windows based?


My money is on "most, if not all" :OO

Fonz


----------



## gkontos (Jul 2, 2011)

fonz said:
			
		

> My money is on "most, if not all" :OO
> 
> Fonz


Yes, since you have to mount it as well which requires root or administrator privileges.


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 2, 2011)

gkontos said:
			
		

> Yes, since you have to mount it as well which requires root or administrator privileges.



It acts as USB keyboard, which is typing commands? Well anyway to mount media for desktop PCs you don't need root privileges (normally).


----------



## sossego (Jul 2, 2011)

Binaries will not automatically run or install on any Linux, BSD, or other UNIX/Unix system unless:

1) Default paths are /bin, /sbin, etc. Any other paths must be run from that directory. One would also need to create a link between the executable and the system.
2) You would need to allow complete access to the system; that type of insecurity is not even found on Ubuntu.
3) On BSD systems, it's easy to create a user with no root privileges or access.
4) Most, if not all, *Nix systems have the option of encrypting the file system.


----------

